# Wanting to attend a team penning or sorting clinic



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know where there is a clinic but there is a penning in Bowling Green, KY Southern Kentucky Team Penning Association and there is there schedule of events and i am sure someone in that group will be about to help you.


----------



## Sammi (Feb 26, 2010)

I know at UTM they have some kind of team penning competition but, i dont know when


----------

